# 3rd stimulus check $1400



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good morning. This old spanish lady married to a retired U.S. citizen (he files separatly)
was told last year by the consulate and an enrolled agent she was not eligible for stimulus checks as she was a NRA, had a SS nbr not valid for employment and her spousal benefits (4500$ a year) were on form 1042S. Consequently she returned the 1200$ check, voided and sent back the 600$ check to the Austin address with a description letter attached and thought that would be the end of it...but yesterday she received another $1400 check..Now she doesn,t know what to do...neither do I.....should she sent the check back again..or just deposit it...any suggestions... advise. Thank you so much


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I have to say that I find the gesture of returning the first two checks to be noble. However, it appears that the IRS is just sending out those checks to just about anyone receiving US SS (even as NRAs receiving only the spouse benefit). At least three or four people in my circle of friends and family have received the checks even though they are technically not entitled to them.

I would deposit the check in your local account and let the IRS get back to you if they ever "notice" that maybe they shouldn't have sent it. But don't hold your breath about hearing from anyone back there.


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

I,ll let her know...thank you


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Surely nobody expected the wheels of bureaucracy to turn so quickly that she wouldn't receive the final cheque? She kissed the first two goodbye, why would she not do the same with the third? If nothing else I'd recommend consistency here. If she doesn't want a free $3200 that's her decision.


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

thanks....I think that,s what she,ll do..looks like that,s what her husband would like....


----------

